# Good video on Irrigation diagnosis



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

Comments?

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kxXFTM4PXU[/media]


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

I saw that video last night, good information and a good, logical way to troubleshoot. The worst thing we can do is *assume* that something is OK. Check everything methodically and you WILL find the correct solution.

It got me thinking about my own situation and I did some calculations on watering efficiency and I concidered the current cost of water. A new underground irrigation system might just be in the works.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Comments - the grass is dormant in a drought. It needs water. I'm surprised he didn't say too much thatch scaring the mycorrhizae and water away like he usually does. :lol:


----------

